# CRAIGSLIST DEAL OF THE DAY!



## bobcycles (Jun 25, 2018)

Post your 'deal of the day'!  This one still available I think!

95 bux!

https://omaha.craigslist.org/atq/d/1950s-schwinn-wasp-bike/6622824978.html


----------



## phantom (Jun 25, 2018)

https://greenville.craigslist.org/search/bik?query=schwinn    $120


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 25, 2018)

These both ARE great deals. There must be some sort of mistake


----------



## phantom (Jun 25, 2018)

bikecrazy said:


> These both ARE great deals. There must be some sort of mistake



No mistake on the Cruiser 5


----------



## phantom (Jun 26, 2018)

Rare fork brake and 2 speed manual with nice S'7s .....I think at the $125 asking a great deal
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/d/1950s-schwinn-two-speed-boys/6619509872.html


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 18, 2018)

Here is hump days Craigslist DEAL O THE DAY!

2 bikes   250

https://nmi.craigslist.org/atq/d/2-antique-bicycles/6620138996.html


----------

